# Bait store in milton



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

JUST WANTED TO CLARFIY A FEW THINGS TO EVERYONE. WE ARE LOCATED at the corner of Avalon and Cyanamid in the little strip mall. Right at the red light. We have only been open for 2 weeks so the tackle stock is a little small but we will get there. As of today we have live fiddler crabs, we will have live shrimp later on today, crickets, and worms. We hope to get live pinfish, mud minnows/bull minnows, croakers, and eels. For frozen bait we have shrimp, squid, spanish sardines, finger mullet, and cigar minnows. We have just recently gotten in a small tackle order, hand made castnets, and a few hundred pounds of lead weights. Stop by and check us out ! If there is something you think we need to carry to better suite your needs as a fisherman please let us know!
Thank you !

Hours are 5am-8pm 7 days a week :thumbup:
Castaway Bait & Tackle LLC.
3689 Avalon Blvd
Milton, FL 32583
850-564-1391


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

We stopped there last weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

We appreciate your business Jaw Jacker! We just got in a fresh batch of live shrimp, and we will have live pinfish and croakers on Sat.
Thanks Again


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

We are located @ 3689 Avalon Blvd Milton, FL.
850-564-1391
We currently have Live: Shrimp, Bull Minnows, Fiddlers, Crickets, Worms. 

Frozen Baits We Carry: Shrimp, Squid, Cigar Minnows, Menhaden, Giant Squid, Chum, Bonito, Ladyfish, Spanish Mackerel, Spanish Sardines, Ribbonfish, Small Ballyhoo, and Med Ballyhoo!!

Stop By & Check Us Out!
This Weekend Buy 2 Cups of Frozen Shrimp Get One Free!
Spend $20 or more and get 10% off Entire Order With Coupon!!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Good Luck to you guys!!!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Moderator please delete this post, wrong location... Apologies to OP.


----------



## Castaway Bait (Jun 8, 2014)

Stop By & Check Us Out This Weekend!!!!

Large Tackle Order Coming In This Week, as well as Live Pinfish, Croakers, and
Frozen Whole Stingrays

850-564-1391
www.castawaybait.com


----------

